# X/Gnome stürzt ab/System friert ein

## scottt

Hallo Leute,

seit dem Update auf auf Gnome 2.20.1 einem aktuellen Gentoo 64 bit Dualcore habe ich massive Probleme mit X bzw. Gnome.

Dies äußert sich im Absturz von X oder im richtig "brutalen" einfrieren des gesamten Systems, bei welchem nur noch ein SysRequest hilft.

Meistens tritt der Fehler auf Flash-Webseiten oder beim vorspulen oder schauen von Filmen auf und ist jederzeit reproduzierbar.

Beim X-Absturz erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #12 SMP Sat Jul 21 07:26:58 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 24 November 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 17 11:16:01 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "xinerama Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "on"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7be780

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0051 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,812a rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,8141 rev f3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,01df card 10b0,0401 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0a:0: chip 1095,3114 card 1043,8167 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0b:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:0c:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x88000000 - 0x880fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd1000000/24, BIOS @ 0xd2000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:51:24 PDT 2007

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:10:47 PDT 2007

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [46] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [47] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "off"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 GS (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.43.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AOC (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AOC (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 92); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(==) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "HWcursor" "off"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 GS (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.43.00

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     AOC (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): AOC (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "1200x1024"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(1): 

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(1):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(1): 

(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(1):     option

(==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4004000 - 0xd4007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd4009000 - 0xd40097ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd4008000 - 0xd40083ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd5001000 - 0xd5001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd5002000 - 0xd5002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd5003000 - 0xd5003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd5004000 - 0xd5004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd201ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [45] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [46] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [47] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [48] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [49] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [50] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) NVIDIA(1): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(1):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(1):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(1):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(1):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(1):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "9"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 13

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x49d09d]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ada87a55430]

2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so(_nv001174X+0x36) [0x2ada89a5c986]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to free video decoder object

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to tear down DAC

```

Zur Info: Glxgears laufen mit ~1800 FPS (wenn diese nicht abstürzen), meine Rams sind OK, ich habe keine Desklets, ein revdep-rebuild läuft ohne Fehler und emerge -DuN world bringt keine Updates.

Habe diesen Fehler bereits in das englischsprachige Forum geschrieben - leider ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> dlloader X Driver  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:10:47 PDT 2007
> 
> (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

 

Der Nvidia-Treiber scheint Probleme zu bereiten.

 *Quote:*   

> WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "1200x1024"; removing.
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(1):
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(1): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
> ...

 

Welche Karte verwendest du denn?

Wie schaut es mit einem 3D Desktop aus?

Hast du ein eselect opengl set nvidia nach dem emergen der x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ausgeführt?

Schau dir nochmal deine xorg.conf an. Oder zeige uns den Grafik-Device Abschnitt der den nvidia-Treiber betrifft. Und deine Auflösungen für den Monitor.

Versuch ihn einfach nochmal neu zu installieren und überprüfe alles mit der Doku.

Mfg Chris

----------

## scottt

Hallo Chris,

- ich verwende eine Gainward 7300GS PCX PciE

- ich habe keine 3D Effekte aktiviert

- eselect opengl set nvidia habe ich gemacht

- hab mir die xorg.conf nochmal angesehen und die Auflösung auf 1280 x 1024 gesetzt - die Warnung ist dadurch verschwunden

- ich benutze zwei Monitore mit 1024x768 und 1280x1024 - das Problem besteht aber wenn ich nur einen Monitor laufen lasse

Ich habe im logfile gesehen, das eine ACPI Warnung ausgegeben wird. Dies ist doch sicherlich auch nicht gut, oder?

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 

```

Ich poste mal meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "xinerama Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 256 

   Screen      1  "Screen1" 1024 0

   Option          "Xinerama" "on"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Clone" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

   Option      "Buttons" "9"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Samsung"

   ModelName    "Syncmaster"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "AOC"

   ModelName    "Spectrum"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 GS"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NoLogo" "true"

   Option        "HWCursor" "off"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 7300 GS"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "NoLogo" "true"

   Option        "HWCursor" "off"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Screen       1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Scottt!

Soweit schaust das ja gut aus. Blöd ist nur das ich dann nicht mehr wirklich weiter weiß.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das du die Option 

```
]Option       "AGPMode" "4"
```

verwendest. Bei mir hab ich lediglich mit

```
 Option    "NvAGP"        "1"
```

AGP aktiviert. Im Bios muss man das dann glaub ich auch noch einschalten oder ggf. den AGP-Wert setzen/begrenzen.

Allgemein: Informationen zu deiner nvidia-Karte (z.B.  AGP-Einstellung/Support) findet man unter /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

```
 $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x 

Registers:       0xff000e1b:0x1f000302
```

```
 $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

oder via nvidia-settings wenn man es installiert hat.

Nochmal zum einfrieren... (Anschließend stell ich lediglich ein paar Hypothesen auf, da ich ein ähnliches Problem hab.)

Hier hatte ich vor Tagen ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings friert bei mir nicht das komplette System ein, sondern der Mauszeiger "bleibt immer gleich, aber beweglich, und Tastatur/Maus reagieren auf keine eingabe." und im Hintergrund läuft alles normal weiter. SyRQ funktioniert dennoch ;)

Gelöst hab ich das Problem bei mir bis jetzt nicht. (Zeitmangel).

Vielleicht ist es ja dasselbe und vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den neuen ACPI-Einstellungen im Kernel. 

Diese beiden Meldung erhalte ich auch:

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 
```

```
II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README. 
```

Auf einem zweiten und dritten Rechner (64 Bit-System, gentoo-source 2.6.23, Nvidia-100.14.19) habe ich bisher allerdings keine Probleme des Einfrierens gehabt, verwende aber auch Xfce und kein Gnome. (Xfce verwendet aber Teile von Gnome)

Auf einem dritten Rechner mit Gentoo hatte ich das Problem auch noch nicht. Dort läuft auch ein 2.6.22er Kernel mit dem Nvidia-Treiber 100.14.19 und  die ACPI-Meldungen tauchen auch auf. Deshalb fällt es mir schwer eine Mögliche Ursache einzugrenzen.

Ich versuch mehr raus zu finden und informiere dich sobald sich das bei mir irgendwie löst. Bisher bleibt wohl nur die Hoffnung das ein update die Probleme einfach löst... ;)

In dem eben gennten Thread kommt ein Link vor indem weiteren und dort werden via-Chipsätze verdächtigt. Aber dabei handelt es sich vermutlich nur um ein vorurteil oder Probleme mit einigen Chipsätzen.

Ich tippe da eher auf einen Falsch eingestellten Kernel bezüglich acpi.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu Ausführlich und verwirrend. :/

----------

## scottt

Servus nochmal,

laut diesem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-629300.html Beitrag habe ich auch schon flac aktualisiert - ohne Erfolg. Was ich auch versucht habe ist ein downgrade, nur leider bleiben die Probleme bestehen. Liegt wohl daran das ich nur den gnome-base/gnome-desktop downgrade und die einzelnen Pakete gleich bleiben.

Ich habe desweiteren KDE emerged und auch KDE schießt den X-Server ab (oder andersrum) und das System friert ein.

Meinst du es hat Sinn nochmal direkt ins Gnome-Forum zu Posten?

```

localhost root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce 7300 GS

IRQ:             18

Video BIOS:      05.72.22.43.00

Card Type:       PCI-E

DMA Size:        39 bits

DMA Mask:        0x7fffffffff

Bus Location:    01.00.0

```

```

localhost root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/registry

VideoMemoryTypeOverride: 1

EnableVia4x: 0

EnableALiAGP: 0

NvAGP: 3

ReqAGPRate: 15

EnableAGPSBA: 0

EnableAGPFW: 0

SoftEDIDs: 1

Mobile: 4294967295

ResmanDebugLevel: 4294967295

FlatPanelMode: 0

DevicesConnected: 0

RmLogonRC: 1

VbiosFromROM: 0

ModifyDeviceFiles: 1

DeviceFileUID: 0

DeviceFileGID: 27

DeviceFileMode: 432

RemapLimit: 0

UseCPA: 4294967295

DetectPrimaryVga: 1

EnableBrightnessControl: 0

PanelPWMFrequency: 1018

PanelBrightnessLimits: 65280

UseVBios: 1

RMEdgeIntrCheck: 1

```

```

localhost root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 PDT 2007

GCC version:  gcc-Version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

```

Hat noch irgendjemand eine Ahnung wo ich noch suchen könnte?

Ein Freund empfohl mir, beim Nvidia Treiber nach Problemen zu suchen, aber wie?

Na dann: Frohe Weihnachten!

----------

## scottt

OK, nachdem ich mir jetzt nochmal alles in ruhe angesehen habe, werde ich bei diesen beiden Zeilen stutzig:

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

```

var/run/acpid.socket existiert nicht. ACPI ist jedoch im Kernel integriert und ich habe sys-power/acpid auch installiert. APM ist deaktiviert.

```

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x6d) [0x49d09d]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2b53d1f74430]/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so(_nv001174X+0x36) [0x2b53d3f7c986]

```

Der pfad /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so existiert nicht, da natürlich ein slash zu viel ist. Nur wo finde ich den Verweis auf diesen Pfad, sodass ich ihn ändern kann?

Gruß, Scott

----------

